
5G: EE launches UK's next-generation mobile network - jfk13
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-48458280
======
jfk13
And for a followup, see "Live BBC broadcast over 5G network on launch day
fails"
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20051345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20051345))

